# Internetanbieter 'ohne' Drosselung? evtl. Erfahrungen?



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

Hallo alle,

ich ziehe aus (Niedersachsen) und wollte mir natuerlich Internet anlegen.
Natuerlich hoert sich das Angebot von Kabel Deutschland 100mb fuer 20€ im ersten Jahr verlockend an, aber dort gibts ne Drosselung ab 10GB Traffic?!
1und1 waere auch bei mir verfuegbar, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die auch ne Drosselung drinne haben.
Ich hab auch nur gutes von Unitymedia gehoert, aber die sind ja nur in NRW ?!!
Kann mir jemand nen Tarif ohne Drosselung sagen oder hat jemand gute Erfahrungen zu berichten?


----------



## Plumbumm (21. April 2013)

also unitymedia gibts in nrw und hessen, der rest wird in kabel deutschland und andren kabel anbietern aufgeteilt eventuelle regionale anbieter, somit kann ich dir nicht sagen was es in andren bundesländern gibt, aber ich bin mit meiner unity flat seit ~2 jahren gut zufrieden. Ich bin jetzt aber auch nicht jemand der unmengen legal aus dem netz lädt im monat so ~20gb, animes halt.


----------



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

Ja, also ich lade doch schonmal nen bisschen mehr...
Unitymedia ist leider nicht in NDS. :\ Wenn KD nur nicht die Drosselung haette..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist leider nicht in NDS. :\ Wenn KD nur nicht die Drosselung haette..


 Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix gehört, das sie es auch machen...(regulärer traffic, nicht p2p)
Ansonsten wäre da noch tkom, netcologne (falls verfügbar), evt. easybell usw. Informiere dich aber vorher, was für eine geschwindigkeit du erwarten kannst. (manche anbieter wie easybell garantieren dir eine mindestbandbreite, wenn du sie schätzen lässt)


----------



## The_Trasher (21. April 2013)

100MB ist bei Kabel Deutschland so eine Aussage. Wenn du alleine surfst wirst du die sicher haben. Am Abend, wenn mehr Leute surfen kann es dann auch vorkommen das du noch ein Zehntel der Bandbreite hast. 

Ich würde nicht nur auf's Internet alleine sondern auch auf den Service schauen, falls mal was kaputt geht etc. und da wirst du zwangsläufig bei der T-Com landen. 
(Da gibts auch Negativ-Beispiele aber alles in allem funktioniert dort der Support am besten.)


----------



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

Also das mit dem Kabel Deutschland Problem kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ist halt auch am guenstigsten :l
easybell, netcologne ist alles nicht verfuegbar.. Hab ich schon nachgeschaut, aber danke.
Ich wuerde auch Tcom nehmen, da die auch in meinen Faellen mir immer helfen konnten..
Aber wie siehts denn allgemein mit der Drosselung aus? Drosselt es bei euch?
z.B 1und1.de hat 2 Tarife. 16k und 50k Flat.. da steht KEIN Datenvolumen!
Jemand damit erfahrung? hoert sich naemlich beeestens an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> z.B 1und1.de hat 2 Tarife. 16k und 50k Flat.. da steht KEIN Datenvolumen!
> Jemand damit erfahrung? hoert sich naemlich beeestens an.


 Ich war eine weile bei 1&1 (allerdings nur 384 kbit, lange geschichte) und mir ist nicht bekannt, das die drosseln. Die einzige ausnahme ist der billigste tarif für glaube 20€, wo ab 100 gb gedrosselt wird. Das steht da aber explizit mit da.


----------



## K3n$! (21. April 2013)

Hab hier 1und1 mit VDSL für 30€. Dort steht auch extra dabei, dass es dort kein Limit gibt. 
Bei der kleinen 16k Leitung für 20€ steht zwar was von 100GB, aber bei mir wurde da auch noch nix gedrosselt.
Allerdings würde ich mich da nicht drauf verlassen, weil die 100GB explizit daneben stehen.


----------



## Schoxy (21. April 2013)

habe Kabel Deutschland schön über ein Jahr und wurde noch nie gedrosselt, die 10 GB beziehen sich auf P2P-Server (hatte mich da auch erst belesen).

Das war richtig gut das ich gewechselt hab über die Telefonleitung bekam ich max 16000 und über Kabel 100000


----------



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

> habe Kabel Deutschland schön über ein Jahr und wurde noch nie  gedrosselt, die 10 GB beziehen sich auf P2P-Server (hatte mich da auch  erst belesen)


Ja, deswegen ja.. 10GB am Tag moegen ja manchmal reichen, aber koennte ja doch bestimmt oefter mehr als 10GB am Tag werden..


----------



## K3n$! (21. April 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum man denn überhaupt P2P Traffic drosselt. 
Als wenn man 
a) dort nur illegales Zeug lädt > Linux Images, Patches, Opensource-Software, etc.
b) nur über P2P Illegale Sachen besorgen könnte.


----------



## Schoxy (21. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen ja.. 10GB am Tag moegen ja manchmal reichen, aber koennte ja doch bestimmt oefter mehr als 10GB am Tag werden..



ich lade oft im Monat 200-300 gb ich werde nicht gedrosselt! P2P damit ist Torrent gemeint


----------



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

> ich lade oft im Monat 200-300 gb ich werde nicht gedrosselt! P2P damit ist Torrent gemeint



naja, es bezieht sich auch auf die Neukunden.. Da ich einer waere, kommt das theoretisch auf mich zu.


----------



## Schoxy (21. April 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, warum man denn überhaupt P2P Traffic drosselt.
> Als wenn man
> a) dort nur illegales Zeug lädt > Linux Images, Patches, Opensource-Software, etc.
> b) nur über P2P Illegale Sachen besorgen könnte.


 
Ja da hab ich keine Ahnung  aber beschweren will ich mich ja nicht^^


----------



## Schoxy (21. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> naja, es bezieht sich auch auf die Neukunden.. Da ich einer waere, kommt das theoretisch auf mich zu.


 
das stand auch schon in den AGBs wo ich meinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und ich Neukunde war. Oder lädst du regelmäßig über Torrent?

Also ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit Kabel Deutschland.


----------



## Nulpe (21. April 2013)

> das stand auch schon in den AGBs wo ich meinen Vertrag abgeschlossen  habe und ich Neukunde war. Oder lädst du regelmäßig über Torrent?


Lade oft ueber torrent, ja.. :l


----------



## Schoxy (21. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Lade oft ueber torrent, ja.. :l



Aso naja dann


----------



## Decrypter (22. April 2013)

> Ansonsten wäre da noch tkom


Telekom ist bald keine Option mehr. Nach mehr oder weniger unbestätigten Meldungen sind bei allen Neuverträgen ab dem 1.5. angepaßte AGB vorhanden, die eine Drosselung der Bandbreite beinhalten werden. Danach wird wohl wie folgt auf 384 kbit gedrosselt:

C&S bis DSL 16000 ab 75 GB
C&S VDSL ab 200 GB
Entertain DSL 16000 Plus ab 75 GB
Entertain VDSL 200 GB
Entertain mit Fiber 100 Mbit 300 GB
Entertain mit Fiber 200 Mbit 400 GB

bestehende Verträge sind davon nicht betroffen. Man kann aber wohl davon ausgehen, das bei bestehenden Verträgen diese zum Ablauf der MVLZ bzw. zum Zeitpunkt der automatischen Verlängerung an die neuen AGB angepaßt werden. Natürlich mit allen Rechten, die man als Kunde bei AGB Änderungen hat. Ob ein Wechsel zur Konkurrenz (sofern denn verfügbar) dann sinnvoll ist, wird sich zeigen müssen. Denn eine durchaus realistische Option wäre es, das auch die Wettbewerber dann ihre DSL/VDSL Tarife in der Bandbreite nach einem Volumen XY drosseln werden. Ich denke sogar, das diese sogar nur darauf warten, das die Telekom als Marktführer sowas einführen wird.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Und vor allem sind  384 kbit lächerlich wenig. 
Und die Vorgaben der Telekom sind aus niedrig, man kann ohne große Probleme mehrer 100GB Traffc verbrauchen.
Imho ist das nicht mehr als eine Frechheit von denen.


----------



## Nulpe (22. April 2013)

Ich finds allgemein echt ne Frechheit.. Immer 100MB anpreisen, aber man bekommt nur 10MB, wenn ueberhaupt und dann auch noch 10GB laden..Fuer den einen oder anderen wirds reichen, aber es geht ums Prinzip!
Die sollen die Netze mit Fiber-Netzen ausweiten und fuer nen anstaendigen Preis machen..
Aber *Decrypter* hat natuerlich recht.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. April 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Telekom ist bald keine Option mehr.



Das kommt auch auf den Endbenutzer an. Hier im Forum wird das bestimmt viele stören, aber wie viele Leute brauchen im Monat mehr als 75 GB ? Wahrscheinlich 5-10% aller Deutschen. 

Überhaupt würde ich mir die ganzen Spiele sowieso nicht aus dem Netz (steam etc.) kaufen, weil was ist wenn de Server nicht geht ? Aber das nur am Rande.

Wie du auch schon schreibst: Bestätigt ist da noch lange nichts, jeder Neuvertrag enthält es, angewandt wird es (meines Wissens nach) nirgends. 

Außerdem brauchen gerade Firmen und sonstige Leute wie Großaktionäre einen schnellen Wartungsdienst. Bei der Telekom (ist es nach meinen Erfahrungen) sofort am selben Tag noch ein Techniker gekommen, das klappt bei den ganzen anderem Haufen oft nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Das kommt auch auf den Endbenutzer an. Hier im Forum wird das bestimmt viele stören, aber wie viele Leute brauchen im Monat mehr als 75 GB ? Wahrscheinlich 5-10% aller Deutschen.


VieleYT und andere Videostreams reichen locker für das doppelte.
Dürfte also mehr als 10% sein, vor allem in den Foren.

Und Steam kündigt JEDE Dowmtime an, da weiß man wann man nicht spiele kann,.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und Steam kündigt JEDE Dowmtime an, da weiß man wann man nicht spiele kann,.


 
Die können auch nicht vorhersagen wann die Surfer aufgrund einer Umweltkatastrophe ausfallen...


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Die können auch nicht vorhersagen wann die Surfer aufgrund einer Umweltkatastrophe ausfallen...


 Sie haben weltweit Server, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das alle ausfallen dürfte gegen 0 gehen.


----------



## robbe (22. April 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Die können auch nicht vorhersagen wann die Surfer aufgrund einer Umweltkatastrophe ausfallen...


 
Weil auch alle S*e*rver auf einem Haufen stehen...

Hast du dir mal angeschaut zwischen wie vielen Downloadservern du bei Steam auswählen kannst? Irgendeiner ist da mit Sicherheit immer On, außer bei ner globalen Katastrophe. Aber da hat man sowieso andere Sorgen, als sich Spiele zu laden.


----------



## habdich (22. April 2013)

Steam hat doch mehrere Login-Server? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## oneberlin (25. April 2013)

ich hab auch ne 32k leitung über Kabel Deutschland und wurde noch nie gedrosselt. Selbst wenn ich mein System neu aufsetzte und aller Origin und Steamtitel nachladen musste nicht. Das ging leicht über 100gb.


----------



## Nulpe (26. April 2013)

Aber es betrifft ja die Neukunden, soweit ich gelesen habe. Wie lange biste denn bei Kabel Deutschland?


----------



## The_Trasher (26. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Aber es betrifft ja die Neukunden, soweit ich gelesen habe. Wie lange biste denn bei Kabel Deutschland?



Kabel Deutschland hat meines Wissens in den AGB's (seit längerem schon)stehen das sie ab 10GB pro Tag das Volumen auf 100mBit für DIESEN Tag zu reduzieren. 
Machen tun sie es aber, meines Wissens (noch) nicht.


----------



## Nulpe (26. April 2013)

> Kabel Deutschland hat meines Wissens in den AGB's (seit längerem  schon)stehen das sie ab 10GB pro Tag das Volumen auf 100mBit für DIESEN  Tag zu reduzieren.
> Machen tun sie es aber, meines Wissens (noch) nicht.


Gut zu wissen :>
Aber wer weiss wann, bzw. ob sie es machen.
Kann man KD 30 tage testen und sofort kuendigen?


----------



## SiQ (26. April 2013)

Support anrufen und fragen! Vom aufwand her würde sich das aber denke ich nicht lohnen.


----------



## eSpox (27. April 2013)

1und1 wirbt mit "kein drosselung" in seinen Verträgen. Kanns bis dato bestätigen, dennoch sage ich immer wieder: Guckt immer regional, welche Anbieter bei euch stabil laufen. Da gibt es heftige Unterschiede von Region zu Region!


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2013)

Congstar möchte auch nicht drosseln: Telekom-Tochter Congstar: "Wir drosseln unsere DSL-Angebote nicht" - Golem.de

Mal gucken wie lange... bis die "Mama" Telekom denen auf die Finger haut


----------



## Nulpe (27. April 2013)

Hab auch 1&1 doppel flat 16k ohne Drosselung bestellt. Hoffe, dass es so schnell wie moeglich geht. Und mal gleich per Jdownloader testen.
Da ist mir KD zu unsicher.


----------



## Lilcrash (27. April 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland hat meines Wissens in den AGB's (seit längerem schon)stehen das sie ab 10GB pro Tag das Volumen auf 100mBit für DIESEN Tag zu reduzieren.
> Machen tun sie es aber, meines Wissens (noch) nicht.



Doch, sie machen es. Aber es betrifft nur ca. 1% der User. Etwas von Steam/Origin runterladen (oder allen anderen serverbasierten Modellen) ist nicht gleich Filesharing (Stichwort Peer2Peer). Da ist sozusagen jeder, der die Datei runterlädt gleichzeitig ein Downloadserver.


----------



## eSpox (30. April 2013)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Hab auch 1&1 doppel flat 16k ohne Drosselung bestellt. Hoffe, dass es so schnell wie moeglich geht. Und mal gleich per Jdownloader testen.
> Da ist mir KD zu unsicher.


 Was ist denn mit Kabel-Deutschland?


----------



## Nulpe (1. Mai 2013)

> Was ist denn mit Kabel-Deutschland?





> Kabel  Deutschland hat meines Wissens in den AGB's (seit längerem schon)stehen  das sie ab 10GB pro Tag das Volumen auf 100mBit für DIESEN Tag zu  reduzieren.
> Machen tun sie es aber, meines Wissens (noch) nicht.
> Doch, sie machen es. Aber es betrifft nur ca. 1% der User. Etwas von  Steam/Origin runterladen (oder allen anderen serverbasierten Modellen)  ist nicht gleich Filesharing (Stichwort Peer2Peer). Da ist sozusagen  jeder, der die Datei runterlädt gleichzeitig ein Downloadserver.



Naja, wir hier beschrieben, dass ab 10GB gedrosselt wird, obwohl es auch nur 1% betrifft.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2013)

Es gibt keinen "regulären Traffic".


Die P2P Drossel ist ein völlig inakzeptabler Eingriff in die Netzneutralität und meiner Meinung nach noch weit schlimmer als die Telekomdrossel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen "regulären Traffic".
> 
> 
> Die P2P Drossel ist ein völlig inakzeptabler Eingriff in die Netzneutralität und meiner Meinung nach noch weit schlimmer als die Telekomdrossel.


 Ich finde es sowieso lustig, wie man so genau zwischen "P2P" und "nicht-P2P" trennen kann. Öffnen die jedes Datenpaket und schauen es sich per Hand an ob das jetzt böse (P2P steht immer für das Böse) und nicht Böse ist? Wenn man Kollege auf meinen Home TS3 joint, dann macht er aber schon ganz schön böses P2P-VOIP!

Klar kostet der "P2P" Traffic mehr als "normale" Traffic aber ich kaufe ja auch keine DSL-P2S(Peer-to-Server)-Flatrate, sondern eine DSL Flatrate, womit ich Zugriff auf das komplette Netz haben möchte und nicht nur auf nen paar Server in Frankfurt.

Ich meine es muss ja nicht sein, dass Jemand 24/7 den Esel mit dubiosem Zeug drauf am rennen hat. Das sind aber Einzelfälle, wo eine "individuell Regelung" angebracht wäre.

Drosseln ist generell übel, egal mit welcher Ausrede.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2013)

> Öffnen die jedes Datenpaket und schauen es sich per Hand an ob das jetzt böse (P2P steht immer für das Böse) und nicht Böse ist?


 
Deep Packet Inspection.

BitTorrent Datenpakete (und möglicherweise auch andere P2P Protokolle) werden gesondert gezählt und behandelt.


Diese Verletzung der Netzneutralität ist ein gefährlicher Trend, den man absolut nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen darf. Insbesondere die "Diskriminierung" von P2P Diensten als solchen gefährdet die dezentrale Struktur des Internets.



Natürlich: Die Kabelnetzbetreiber haben im Gegensatz zur Telekom durchaus technische Gründe aus denen sie drosseln wollen: das Kabelnetz ist ein "shared medium", viele Kunden teilen sich die gemeinsame beschränkte Bandbreite eines Kabels die sich nur schwer ausbauen lässt; die Kabel-ISPs verkaufen (weit) mehr Bandbreite als sie eigentlich besitzen und spekulieren darauf das nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Kunden die Anschlüsse ausreizen...

Dennoch darf eine derartige Drosselung nicht als Lösung herangezogen werden, schlimmstenfalls darf man einfach nicht so schnelle Anschlüsse anbieten. Es gibt ja genug Kabelnetzbetreiber die es ohne Drosseln schaffen.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

meines wissens nach haben viele, auch kabel anbieter, drosselklauseln in den Tarifbestimmungen (nicht AGB!!!). Nur setzt sie kaum einer bisher um.


----------



## D00msday (1. Mai 2013)

Um das ganze mal aufzuklären. Kabel Deutschland ist für mich persönlich der Topanbieter schlecht hin. Ich wohne in Hildesheim. Ich war bei der Telekom, Freenet, 1&1, Alice und nun bin ich bei Kabel und dort bleibe ich auch. Konstante volle Leistung gab es rund um die Uhr nur bei der Telekom (6k von vertraglich 6k), Freenet (18k von vertraglich 16k) und Kabel DE (33-34k von vertraglich 32k). Bei Kabel DE gibt es Drosselung ab einem Gesamtdownload von 10 GB ausschließlich 1x täglich für P2P "Saugprogramme". Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass diese auch durchgeführt wird. Sämtliche Directdownloader, wie Spieledownloader, JDownloader etc. sind hier von ausgeschlossen. Im Allgemeinen werden langsame P2P Programme auch gar nicht mehr benutzt in Zeiten von Multihostern und Sharehostern, die jederzeit die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen, anstatt erstmal eine halbe Stunde zu warten bis man genug Uploader gefunden hat, wenn man denn überhaupt welche findet. Die Zeiten von Emule und Torrent sind schon lange vorbei. Direktdownloads sind deutlich schneller und sicherer. Man drückt auf Download und schon lädt man mit voller Downloadgeschwindigkeit und das, ohne dass der Anbieter die Leitung drosselt.


----------



## Superwip (1. Mai 2013)

> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass diese auch durchgeführt wird.


 
Du bist also zufrieden damit von der "Gnade" deines ISP abhängig zu sein?



> Im Allgemeinen werden langsame P2P Programme auch gar nicht mehr benutzt in Zeiten von Multihostern und Sharehostern, die jederzeit die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen, anstatt erstmal eine halbe Stunde zu warten bis man genug Uploader gefunden hat, wenn man denn überhaupt welche findet. Die Zeiten von Emule und Torrent sind schon lange vorbei. Direktdownloads sind deutlich schneller und sicherer. Man drückt auf Download und schon lädt man mit voller Downloadgeschwindigkeit und das, ohne dass der Anbieter die Leitung drosselt.


 
Die Möglichkeit zur unbeschränkten P2P Kommunikation ist wichtig um die dezentrale, offene und symmetrische Struktur des Netzes zu erhalten. Ansonsten tendiert alles dazu das das Internet in (nicht gleichberechtigte) "Content Provider" und "User" aufgeteilt wird (was freilich durchaus im Sinne der ISPs wäre).


----------



## eSpox (2. Mai 2013)

Ich sage nochmal: Bei 1und1 steht sogar groß bei der Homepage, dass die - aufgepasst Wortspiel- mit "ohne Drosselung" werben! Theoretisch könntest du sogar aus dem Vertrag einfach raus, meiner Meinung nach, wenn die das dann tun. Das Witzige dabei ist, die können da ja selbst nix für, da die die Leitungen von der Telekom bekommen.



> *Ihr gewähltes 1&1 DSL-Paket:** DOPPEL-FLAT              50.000*
> 
> *In Ihrem DSL-Komplettpaket sind folgende Leistungen ohne Aufpreis enthalten:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Superwip (2. Mai 2013)

> die können da ja selbst nix für, da die die Leitungen von der Telekom bekommen.


 
Auch wenn die Teilnehmeranschlussleitung und vielleicht sogar der DSLAM und dessen Anbindung der Telekom gehören hat 1&1 hier die Hardware gemietet, die Telekom kann nicht einfach 1&1 Kunden drosseln, auch nicht auf "eigenen" Leitungen.


----------



## eSpox (4. Mai 2013)

Wollen wir es hoffen, aber die Telekom bleibt eben immer die Telekom


----------



## Rasha (13. Mai 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Teilnehmeranschlussleitung und vielleicht sogar der DSLAM und dessen Anbindung der Telekom gehören hat 1&1 hier die Hardware gemietet, die Telekom kann nicht einfach 1&1 Kunden drosseln, auch nicht auf "eigenen" Leitungen.


 
Rein technisch gesehen können die das.. Arcor und 1&1 Leitungen liegen direkt in den Hauptverteilern der Telekom. Die andern Anbieter zahlen halt auch Miete an den Riesen.


----------

